# Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?



## Flautze (21. Dezember 2015)

*Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Hallo,
gibt es irgendwo ein Howto über Wärmeleitpads? Wie dick müssen die sein? Sollen die richtig gequetscht werden, oder reicht das aus, wenn die "fluffig" zwischen Chip und Kühler liegen? Bei meinem Laptop scheint der Abstand zwischen Kühler und 2. Chip etwas größer zu sein - als beim Chip daneben.

Hintergrund:
Ich habe gestern meinen 5 Jahre alten Laptop auseinandergenommen, da ich die Wärmeleitpaste erneuern wollte. Dabei habe ich herausgefunden, dass unter 1/2 Chips ein Wärmeleitpad zum Einsatz kam - welches unbenutzt aussah -also offensichtlich kein, oder nur wenig Kontakt zwischen Chip und Kühler hergestellt hat.

Da ich keine Pads da habe, habe ich das Pad wieder reingesetzt und zusätzlich noch ein bischen WLP dazu gepackt. Schlechter als vorher sollte es ja nicht sein, aber natürlich nicht optimal...
Laptop läuft auch, Temperaturen sind in etwa gleich geblieben.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Grundsätzlich gilt für Wärmeleitpads (die eher isolieren als Wärme leiten...) sie sollen so dünn wie möglich sein, dass eben der Weg den die Wärme durch das schlecht leitende Pad gehen muss so kurz wie möglich ist. Ob du das erreichst indem das Pad dünn ist odert ein dickeres Pad gequetscht wird ist egal.

Wann immer möglich sollte man auf die Dinger verzichten und schlicht Wärmeleitpaste verwenden - die ist locker um Faktor 10 besser als die unsäglichen Billigpads (der einzige Grund die überhaupt zu benutzen ist weil sie billiger sind und die Fertigungstoleranzen viel lockerer gesetzt werden können da ein Pad auch mal nen Millimeter überbrücken kann, Paste nicht).


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Schwer zu sagen, ich würde aber mal 1mm versuchen, so teuer sind die ja nicht.
Die von Artic oder Phobya lassen sich auch sehr sehr gut zerdrücken, weil sie sehr weich sind.


----------



## Flautze (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Moin,
danke schonmal für die Antworten.
Zur Verdeutlichung habe ich mal ein Bild aus dem Servicehandbuch hochgeladen, da sieht man die beiden Chips, von denen ich Spreche. Direkt unter dem Kühler. Der rechte ist der, wo das Pad noch intakt war.

Leitpaste alleine reicht für den 2.Chip  nicht aus. Das habe ich getestet. Ich hatte auf beide Chips Leitpaste gemacht, und dann mal den Kühler wieder draufgebaut. Auf dem 1.Chip war sie super verteilt (Kreisförmig, so wie man es erwarten würde), auf dem 2. sah man, dass nur die Spitze des Flecks den Kühler berührt hat, d.h. kein direkter Kontakt da war.
Das hat sich dann auch mit den Beobachtungen gedeckt, dass beim 2. Chip das Leitpad noch quasi ungenutzt aussah und beim 1. Chip.

Wenn es richtig aufgelegen hätte, dann hätte es eher wie aufgetragene Leitpaste ausgesehen.

Ich schätze auch, dass ich einfach 2-3 verschiedene Dicken kaufen werde, und dann schaue, welche am besten passt. Ein dickes Leitpad mit Kontakt ist sicher besser als ein Dünnes ohne Kontakt


----------



## freezy94 (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Darf man fragen, um welchen Hersteller es sich handelt?
Das sieht mir stark nach einem Produktionsfehler aus und das kenne ich auch: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...sprobleme/343408-gewaltiges-hitzeproblem.html


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Wärmeleitpaste ist bei größeren Abständen und insbesondere bei Notebooks imho nicht besonders empfehlenswert. Gerade wenn mal versehentlich etwas zu viel Druck auf das Gehäuse oder die Tastatur ausgeübt wird, kann normale WLP unterm Kühler schonmal ungünstig verdrängt werden.

Entweder nimmt man hier eine besonders viskose/zähflüssige Paste (z.B. eine JunPus D9000 oder Gelid GC-Extreme) oder direkt ein Wärmeleitpad. Letzteres ist natürlich weniger empfindlich für äußere Einwirkungen und füllt den Raum (je nach gewählter Dicke) flexibel aus, hat dafür aber auch nur einen Bruchteil der (theoretischen) Leitfähigkeit.

Bei der Dicke müsstest du schauen, wie groß der Abstand ist.
Wenn du dir nicht sicher bist, dann nimm besser einen halben bis einen Millimeter mehr. Normalerweise geben Pads bei ausgeübten Anpressdruck noch ein wenig nach.
Für den Anfang könnte man es auch mit ein paar günstigen Pads von Aquatuning probieren. Die von Phobya bis hin zu den Thermal Grizzly sind meines Erachtens zu teuer... zumindest für die meisten Anwendungen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Ich bin mir sicher du meinst Millimeter. 

Ansonsten haste aber völlig Recht. Ich würde bei den Abständen (wenn die nicht manuell verkleinerbar sind, etwa durch ganz leichtes Verbiegen einer Heatpipe^^) auch keine WLP verwenden wollen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Wärmeleitpad richtige Dicke?*

Erwischt 
War wohl nicht schnell genug mit der Korrektur.


----------

